# AppleWork et NéoOffice



## Php21 (1 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

La seule solution que j'avais pour faire des tableaux (collones de chiffres en x & y) etait d'utiliser AppleWork dans sa version "Classic" c'est à dire 5.0.4.
C'est la seule utilisation que je fais avec "Classic"
Depuis peu j'ai découvert les logiciels libres et en particulier NéoOffice , qui fait la même chose, mais qui en plus est compatible avec Windows.
D'ou ma question : Comment faire pour transférer mes tableaux AW en tableaux NéoO ?.
Et cela est-il possible ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Décembre 2005)

NéoOffice ne semble pas lire le format AppleWorks, et le copier-coller entre les deux applications fait perdre beaucoup trop d'informations.

Peut-être serait-il sage de réenregistrer les documents dans un format Microsoft (Excel) afin de les rouvrir dans NéoOffice. 

...Sans garantie du gouvernement, comme on dit.


----------



## Thierry6 (2 Décembre 2005)

ça mérite une autre section mais pour avoir l'export excel je pense qu'il faut passe sur AW 6 et l'export des classeurs avec onglets ne marche pas.


----------

